

Web to snail mail services - bhseo
http://internetmindmap.com/web_to_snail_mail

======
hikari17
A somewhat inverted approach (snail mail => web): www.zumbox.com

~~~
perezd
I really love the comparison between the CTA/Pitch of Zumbox compared to
EarthClassMail.com. EarthClassMail is also not free, and also is far to
involved to get me to be excited and sign up.

~~~
AmyHanes
Zumbox and ECM are very different. With ECM, you purchase a mailbox and get a
real postal address in many destinations (USA and others). With every letter
that is sent to your address - you get an email notification with a scan of
the envelope. You can instruct ECM open and scan the content of your letter or
you can instruct them to recycle it instead. It's a very convenient service
because it saves you the need to handle paper mail.

Zumbox offer a new marketing approach. They try to get people to sign up and
try to get marketers to send mail to those who registered. I guess their
ultimate goal is to render the USPS worthless.

------
AmyHanes
I'm using PostalMethods (www.postalmethods.com). It is reliable and offer
decent prices. I think it is the best service for business use.

------
exspiro
blurtt.com web to postcards

